# Books Recommended by our Members: January 2010



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's the place to share your "must read" books that you discover during January!

L

Here's the December 2009 "Books Recommended" thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16185.msg310063.html#msg310063


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I actually just finished it today. I just love how Dan Brown write. He just leaves clues through out the book and makes you put the puzzle together.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Radium Halos, by Shelley Stout

I gave it 5 Stars - well deserved!


----------



## puros1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Just finished the Ezekiel Code by Gary Val Tenuda. Great book! Any suggestions on similar books? I did read The Lost Symbol.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Puros1, Welcome to KB.  Go to introductions and welcomes, start a thread and tell us all about yourself.
deb


mods, feel free to delete this off topic post.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just now finished Edward C. Patterson's *The Jade Owl*. I want to give a quick recommendation. For the new people here, Ed is on kindleboards, and there are other threads here about *The Jade Owl* (just put "Jade Owl" in search).

This is a link to the paperback, but it's available for kindle at a very, very low price.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just finished this...the fifth book in the series. Definitely a 5 star keeper!










You can buy it here:

http://www.loose-id.com/Adrien-English-Mysteries-5-The-Dark-Tide.aspx

The other books in the series are:

Fatal Shadows
A Dangerous Thing
The Hell You Say
Death of a Pirate King


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

puros1 said:


> Just finished the Ezekiel Code by Gary Val Tenuda. Great book! Any suggestions on similar books? I did read The Lost Symbol.


What did you think about the Lost Symbol?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Two five star books in one day! This bodes well for 2010!

Keeping the holiday spirit going for a few more days, I decided to read this:











This was a short novella and I read it this afternoon. Absolutely fabulous! Historical fiction and lots of great detail. And a couple of hot guys. I loved it.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Little riskie pick there


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I just noticed it was 2 guys too, the first time i saw it i thought it was just a guy and a girl


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I absolutely loved this book!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

cagnes said:


> I absolutely loved this book!


Read the intro, sounds good.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Water For Elephants is one of the best books I've read in a very long time.  
I would highly recommend it.
deb


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Might look into it since 2 people like it


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I also recommend it.  I thought it was a great book.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

dnagirl said:


> I also recommend it. I thought it was a great book.


Will definitely check it out.


----------



## 3boysnagirl (Dec 29, 2009)

Just finished the latest Jonathan Kellerman -- Gone: An Alex Delaware Novel

Highly recommend it!  I love his work and his wife's (Faye Kellerman)

If you haven't read any of his before, start with the first one: When the Bough Breaks (there are 20 in all).


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

loca said:


> Will definitely check it out.


the power of suggestion, i love it


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

3boysnagirl said:


> Just finished the latest Jonathan Kellerman -- Gone: An Alex Delaware Novel
> 
> Highly recommend it! I love his work and his wife's (Faye Kellerman)
> 
> If you haven't read any of his before, start with the first one: When the Bough Breaks (there are 20 in all).


I think I've intro to JKs book, but didn't find it appealing at that time. Will take a second look.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Exposure: A Novel (Kindle Edition)
by Brandilyn Collins (Author) 
Kindle Price: $0.00 & includes wireless delivery via Amazon Whispernet


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

cheerio said:


> I actually just finished it today. I just love how Dan Brown write. He just leaves clues through out the book and makes you put the puzzle together.


I loved the background info!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I just now finished Edward C. Patterson's *The Jade Owl*. I want to give a quick recommendation. For the new people here, Ed is on kindleboards, and there are other threads here about *The Jade Owl* (just put "Jade Owl" in search).


I read this and the follow-up so quickly - great reads and especially for someone who loves Asian things, but not boring stuff.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

cagnes said:


> I absolutely loved this book!


I've been reading Kennedy's True Compass (kindle), which is remarkable, but it's still too close to home for me (knew several of the family growing up) so may just have to get your suggestion!

BTW, I truly recommend highly True Compass by Kennedy. Whatever your political, religious, etc. views, this is one of the most fantastic accounts of our past half century through the eyes of someone who helped shape it.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I think I recommended True Compass last month, great book


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Anybody has any good sci fi titles?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

cheerio said:


> I think I recommended True Compass last month, great book


Oops, sorry. I just got it since it became available on Kindle.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Oops, sorry. I just got it since it became available on Kindle.


No worries, F1. .. .people are allowed to recommend the same book.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Is water for Elephants really depressing? It sounds like it could be.....?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I would not say that Water For Elephants is depressing.  It's very interesting, very intriguing.  
I have loaned it out to at least a dozen friends and every time made them swear they would
give it back.  I'm not normally that protective of my books.  But this is a book I will probably 
read at least every couple of years.  
As you can tell I don't review books.  But I loved this book.
deb


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Doesn't it have a lot of animal abuse though?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, it has some animal abuse.  I didn't remember that.  
I think it has a very realistic view of what happened in circuses
many years ago.  I read that the author did some very intense
research.  
deb


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't give away too much info - I just started it!  Good so far!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry, F1.  I do not want to give spoilers.  I imagine a mod will need to come in and prune some of these posts anyway.
I can't remember what the courtesy rules are for this thread.  
deb


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

A little bit of spoiler sometimes is good.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

cheerio said:


>


This is my favorite book of his, bought it as soon as it came out on kindle.  I used to have golden retrievers, such great dogs.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

cagnes said:


> I absolutely loved this book!


I'm such a fan of "Water for Elephants" that I've used it in two Freshman English classes at Santa Monica College. Know what? The students loved it, many reading ahead of the assignments. How often does that happen in an English class? It's an amazing book because the story about a man named Jacob alternates back and forth in time between when Jacob is 93 and when he's twenty-one and working as a vet in a circus during the Great Depression. Everything about this book is what I seek in reading as well as writing: an engaging story where you have to know what happens next; the writing is chock full of imagery; and there's a fabulous writing style. There's drama, humor, and meaning.

One other thing: in it there are a few photos from Depression-era circuses that intrigued me. I'd never seen photos in a novel before. My own novel, "The Brightest Moon of the Century" was going to press, and I asked if I could add a few photos because my novel goes from the mid-sixties until 1999, and I had photos that would lend to the tone and the reality of the times--and they're now in my book. I can't recommend Sara Gruen's "Water For Elephants" strongly enough.

If you're a mystery fan, I just finished Michael Connelly's "9 Dragons," which I wrote about on another thread. It's a good one, too.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Chrismeeks said:


> when Jacob is 93


Make that 90 .... or 93. LOL!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> Sorry, F1. I do not want to give spoilers. I imagine a mod will need to come in and prune some of these posts anyway.
> I can't remember what the courtesy rules are for this thread.
> deb


No worries - it just made me want to get into the book faster!


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

cagnes said:


> I absolutely loved this book!


This was the first book I ordered for my K1 - and for some really odd reason I've never read it. I got so wrapped up in something else that I forgot about it. Thanks for reminding me!

As for my rec - this might have already been mentioned, but I just finished "The Hunger Games". It's listed as YA, but I enjoyed it - and I'm pretty far off from being YA. LOL!

I don't think the sequel is available for Kindle yet. I'll have to keep checking.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Hunger-Games-ebook/dp/B002MQYOFW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1263330130&sr=1-1


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

_Water for Elephants_ was the very first book I read on my Kindle and I enjoyed it very much. It is quite different than the usual type of books that I read. The story captivated me from the beginning, and I kept reading it until I was finished. The characters in this story are ones that you will not meet any where else. I highly recommend it.


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

Water for Elephants is very good. It has 1820 reviews and STILL has 4.5 stars with 65% of the reviewers giving it 5 stars! I'd probably give it 4 but I read it so long ago that I don't feel comfortable giving it a real review.

I just finished The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, and though I was tempted to delete it several times early on (SLOW!), it picked up and I got really interested at about 13%. The translation was a little lazy but it's a good story with some twists and turns you won't see coming. $6.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I loved _Water for Elephants_. Highly recommended.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

loca said:


> Anybody has any good sci fi titles?


If you want a fun time travel/alt history novel try this:










Its the first in a trilogy.

Or, for hi tech near future sci-fi, try this:


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Oops, sorry. I just got it since it became available on Kindle.


no problem, i am glad to see other people like it


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Geoffrey, pretty good suggestions.


----------



## chellie (Dec 29, 2009)

Uncannily accurate. This book was published in 1997 and it's almost scary how Strauss & Howe were able to foresee a decade into the future based on nothing but history itself.

This is absolutely NOT light reading. It took me a few weeks to finish the book - not because it was bad, but because I had to stop and digest what I'd just read every hour or so. It's nonfiction and can be academic at points, but they present some difficult concepts very well.

When people asked me what I was reading (after having to explain what the Kindle was first  ) I replied, "A sociological study on time being cyclical rather than linear." That's the breakdown of what The Fourth Turning is about - time is cyclical. History repeats. Humanity goes through the same cycles, good and bad, over and over much like seasons repeat every year. Instead of a yearly cycle, the human cycle of "seasons" is roughly 80-100 years which translates to what Strauss & Howe call "a long human life."

Without giving too much away, the authors present cycles throughout history and, at the climax of the book, put forth that humanity is on the brink of a Crisis period beginning somewhere around the year 2005. The last Crisis period was about 80 years prior: the Great Depression. They don't say we're going to experience another Depression specifically, but an economic crisis is one possibility in their theory.

There are few books of the thousands I've read that I would truly consider life-altering; this is one of them.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I highly recommend Tiger's Curse, and Tiger's Quest... A very good series so far... Better then the Twilight Saga...

http://www.amazon.com/Tigers-Curse-ebook/dp/B002UKOL6M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1263584747&sr=8-2


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

No More Secrets, No More Lies: A Handbook to Starseed Awakening (Sirian Revelations) (Paperback)


Looking through this, very interesting read, recommended.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is a definite 5 star book for me. I buzzed right through it. Great writing, great characters, lots of plot. Highly recommended! It's not for sale at Amazon right now (although it may show up there) but you can get it at All Romance in a Kindle version.

http://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-promises-402361-145.html


----------



## ashash (Aug 12, 2009)

I, Alex Cross !! Man i cant wait to make some popcorn and sink my teeth into this one!!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Flags of OUr Fathers


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Read "Dead Man's Rain" by Frank Tuttle over the weekend.  It's a quick read - and I enjoyed it so much that I bought the other 3 on the series.  It was an Amazon freebie back in June, and I finally got to it.

I love the main character - the cover kind of reminds me of Hugh Jackman in VanHelsing, although Hugh Jackman is scruffier looking (yum).  

One day, I'll learn how to use the link maker.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't read a lot of murder mysteries outside of the "cozies" category. This, Book 4 in the Harry Bosch series, is the first of Connelly's books I've read. I only bought it b/c it was part of a 3 book bundle going for $4.50, and after seeing the great reviews here and on Amazon, I couldn't resist one-clicking.

Well, once I opened the book, I couldn't put it down. Without giving too much away, this was a deeply personal case for Bosch, and that made a good first book in the series to read for me.

Here's a link to the bundle. 







$4.50

N


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Just finished reading one of the December free books (it is still less than $5) The Sculptor, Gregory Funaro (kindle)and it was an excellent thriller. One of the blurbs says something about reminding the person why they liked Silence of the Lambs. If you like FBI hunts psycho-genius-serial killer with a twist, this is a great read. Or to use a phrase I saw on the Amazon board, it is a real "thumb-tapper".

Unfortunately, unlike most of the free books, this was not offered to get you hooked on a new series - it is author's first and only book. I hope he is writing more.

Chris


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> Unfortunately, unlike most of the free books, this was not offered to get you hooked on a new series - it is author's first and only book. I hope he is writing more.
> 
> Chris


I feel the same way about another former freebie, *Raising Jake* by Charlie Carillo. It seems to be his first and so far only book. I would love to read more by him.

L


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

crebel said:


> Just finished reading one of the December free books (it is still less than $5) The Sculptor, Gregory Funaro (kindle)and it was an excellent thriller. One of the blurbs says something about reminding the person why they liked Silence of the Lambs. If you like FBI hunts psycho-genius-serial killer with a twist, this is a great read. Or to use a phrase I saw on the Amazon board, it is a real "thumb-tapper".
> 
> Unfortunately, unlike most of the free books, this was not offered to get you hooked on a new series - it is author's first and only book. I hope he is writing more.
> 
> Chris


I downloaded it but haven't read it yet. May have to move it up on my TBR list!


----------



## luv4kitties (Aug 18, 2009)

The Monstrumologist by Rick Yancey. I got it a couple of months ago (it was free for a very short time, I think less than a day) and just got around to reading it. Anyway, I really enjoyed the book. It was interesting and different from what I usually read and I found it hard to put the book (well, the Kindle) down.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Just finished this book last night. It's been in my TBR list on my K for over a year. I paid 4.95 in December of '08. It's 7.99 now, and I would definitely say it's worth that. 
deb


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Leslie said:


> This is a definite 5 star book for me. I buzzed right through it. Great writing, great characters, lots of plot. Highly recommended! It's not for sale at Amazon right now (although it may show up there) but you can get it at All Romance in a Kindle version.
> 
> http://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-promises-402361-145.html


I think this is the second book recommended by a KB member with 2 naked men on it


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

They look hot, but probably gay!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

cheerio said:


> I think this is the second book recommended by a KB member with 2 naked men on it


Only the second? 



> They look hot, but probably gay!


They are, but that is part of the story. The guy on the left (dark hair) is very much in the closet and trying to convince himself he's not gay, while at the same time falling in love with the guy on the right. It was a very good book. I enjoyed it a lot.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Leslie: 

As always I admire your taste in covers . . . I mean reading.   Note where the title "Promises" is positioned.   

Ed Patterson


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Another Water for Elephants recommendation. It's an excellent read!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Leslie:
> 
> As always I admire your taste in covers . . . I mean reading.  Note where the title "Promises" is positioned.
> 
> Ed Patterson


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Leslie:
> 
> As always I admire your taste in covers . . . I mean reading.  Note where the title "Promises" is positioned.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Ed:

'Cheeky!'


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

louiseb said:


> This is my favorite book of his, bought it as soon as it came out on kindle.  I used to have golden retrievers, such great dogs.


It's my fav book of all time and the reason I got into Goldens. Mine passed away several years ago and I'm just getting tot he point I want another Golden... LOL actually want two, red, named Fred & George Weasley!


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Labrynth said:


> It's my fav book of all time and the reason I got into Goldens. Mine passed away several years ago and I'm just getting tot he point I want another Golden... LOL actually want two, red, named Fred & George Weasley!


I love it! Now that's the way to combine my fav book ever with my fav series ever! If you get the two red-haired guys, please post pictures. Fred and George... I'm still giggling.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I just finished True Blue and enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm 50% through this one. Great story, intelligently written. Slight problem with paragraph indents, but it doesn't affect the readability.

_--- fixed Kindle ebook link_


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This was a terrific book. A historical western that gets it right. Great characters, engaging story, lots of fun historical details. Highly recommended.










You can buy a Kindle compatible version from the publisher and it's a bargain at $3.95.

http://www.torquerebooks.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=392

L


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

That must be the wrong image Leslie, there aren't any nekkid dudes on the cover.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

911jason said:


> That must be the wrong image Leslie, there aren't any nekkid dudes on the cover.


NO... but is _does_ have a *BAD* word...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> NO... but is _does_ have a *BAD* word...


Apparently, "To hell you ride" is a nickname for Telluride, Colorado, which is where the story takes place. This fact comes out late in the book. They also call Telluride, "town with a bellyache."

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Leslie, when I read the title Telluride is the first thing that popped in my head.  I wondered if Telluride was the setting.  
Now I know.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm reading an oldie but goodie in honor of the late Robert Parker. The first in his Spenser series, The Godwulf Manuscript, is available for Kindle (although some later in the series are not at this point). It's a fun read, his dialog makes me laugh out loud, literally. I've read the whole series in paper, and plan to eventually have them all on my Kindle. I went ahead and got the first one on Kindle when I learned of Parker's death last week. Because of the character development across the series, it's important to read this series in order.











Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

"*Advantage Disadvantage*" by Yale Jaffe. It's an absolute must-read for basketball fans. I'm not a huge basketball fan, but I enjoyed it very much. It's not the "Hoosiers" underdog comes back against all obstacles to strike down goliath story. Instead it's a fascinating look at the nity gritty of what's going on in the background and what it takes to get a young player from the playgrounds to the highest levels. You get the warts and all, and it reads like an honest true-to-life story. A bargain for $0.99.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

JimC1946 said:


> "*Advantage Disadvantage*" by Yale Jaffe. It's an absolute must-read for basketball fans. I'm not a huge basketball fan, but I enjoyed it very much. It's not the "Hoosiers" underdog comes back against all obstacles to strike down goliath story. Instead it's a fascinating look at the nity gritty of what's going on in the background and what it takes to get a young player from the playgrounds to the highest levels. You get the warts and all, and it reads like an honest true-to-life story. A bargain for $0.99.


I bought a Phil Jackson book for my ex bf and he loved it. I will forward this to him.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Just reviewed with 5 Stars:











This is a new book from the author of "Crack-Up". It's not a sequel, even though the titles are kind of alike. It's a great thriller/police procedural.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Rain Gods, a stand alone novel by James Lee Burke


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

I really cannot endorse _Like Warm Sun on Nekkid Bottoms_ enough. I laughed so hard throughout the book.


----------

